# South Jersey Grain BUY!



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

WE just closed out our 4th round of garin buys. For price we need 2,000 pounds of grain.
If interested Here is what I paid for DELIVERED grain
Marris Otter 35.20 55#
Canadian 2-Row 27.10 55#
on our sister group
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f36/south-jersey-philly-group-buy-round-4-a-175973/
We do this about every 2-3 months or when we can fill a pallet. NO, I am not the organizer.
So far I either received or ordered FOUR 55# sacks so, yes its good stuff


----------

